# Jelly Salads



## kyles (Jun 25, 2004)

Can anyone enlighten me (preferably with recipes  ) about jelly salads that you eat as savoury dishes? It's not something I am familiar with, and I am curious!!! Thanks in advance peoples!


----------



## Chef Tink (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Kyles, 
Here is a recipe for a savory jelly salad. They are also called aspic salads.  They were very popular in late 1800s and early 1900s. I have had tomato aspic salads before. It tastes like tomato juice, but has the texture of jell-o. It was strange to eat salty jell-o.  It was not bad, just different. Our culinary tastes sure have changed a lot in 100 yrs. I have several old cookbooks from that era, this recipe sounded interesting, but I don’t think I will be making it for Christmas dinner.   

Chicken Jelly Salad 

1 six lbs chicken
2 Quarts boiling water
2 stalks of celery, chopped
1 sm. Onion, sliced
1 bay leaf
2 eggs, raw, whites only
4 tablespoons granulated gelatin  
2 eggs, hard-boiled
1 truffle  
salt 
pepper
12 oz. Pate de fois gras
Mayonnaise dressing
Lettuce leaves
Celery, curled 

Cut up chicken. Put in pot and cover with water. Simmer until meat is tender. Remove chicken, add to liquid: celery, onion, bay, salt and pepper. Simmer 2 hours. Stock should be reduced to 3 pints. Strain, cool. Clarify with the whites of 2 eggs and shells. Add gelatin to clarified stock.

Pull chicken meat from bone. 

Pour layer of gelatin into mold, place in ice bath to set-up. Top with sliced hard-boiled eggs and sliced truffles. Add more gelatin, let set up. Add a layer of chicken meat. Add more gelatin. Let set up. Spread a layer of pate. Repeat layers until mold is full. Refrigerate until firm. 

Remove from mold onto serving platter garnished with greens. Surround with mayonnaise dressing and curled celery.


----------

